# News from DODO Sample Sizes



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Posted from Dodo News -

*100ml SAMPLE SIZES - FROM 3.95 GBP RRP*
We get inundated with samples requests every day, and our pack sizes are sometimes prohibitive for people to try a product they are interested in (despite our accessible pricing). We also felt there was a need for smaller 'glovebox' emergency detailing products, which could live in the car - or our Boot Cube bag. Bird mess, flies or tar spots can be tackled immediately if refillable small sprays are in the car itself. Therefore, we have created the following 100ml sample sprays for maintenance (all 3.95 GBP RRP each): Basics of Bling Detailing Spray, Clearly Menthol glass cleaner, Total Wipe Out all purpose cleaner and Supernatural Tar and Glue Remover. We have also created samples of our two most popular products in the wash/polish areas, Born to be Mild (3.95 GBP RRP) and Lime Prime (5.95 GBP RRP) so that these can be combined with a core range panel pot of wax (5.95 GBP RRP) to present a three stage detailing introduction to Dodo Juice. Wash, prep and protection for under 17 GBP, when previously it would have cost nearly 30 GBP to sample the three products in their smallest sizes.









We will put up a special HTST deal in the relevant HTST forum on DW in a short while. This will be all 6x current 100ml samples plus a 30ml jar of Rainforest Rub for just *25 GBP DELIVERED* UK, or 30 GBP DELIVERED EUROPE/INTERNATIONAL. Usual price would be 35.60 GBP at RRP delivered UK, circa 40 GBP at RRP delivered abroad... and previous smallest sizes of each product would have cost you 66.65 GBP plus carriage, so it's a great way of sampling the Dodo range widely (or getting a pretty much complete glovebox kit).


----------

